# Netflix App and 4k



## RGrizzzz (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm having issues getting the Netflix app to run in 4k on my Edge. It's connected to a Vizio P652ui-b2. (2014 model/No HDR, HDMI port 5, which is 4k/60hz) When I'm watching cable TV/recordings, it's transmitting in 4k mode, per the TV's info menu. The Amazon app also works fine in 4k mode. Whenever I load the Netflix app, the TV kicks back to 1080p, and I don't see any shows listed as being available in 4k and HDR. (I upgraded the plan to the top tier shortly after getting the Edge) I've checked the info settings for HDCP, and it says HDCP enabled, although it doesn't say 2.2 is enabled, per the Tivo support article. Does anyone have any troubleshooting suggestions.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Not sure if any of these will help, but here's what I'd check:

Is your Edge auto-sensing the Vizio is 4k? Even if so, try just checking the two 4k resolutions.

Also, since the Vizio is not an HDR display, try changing HDR to "off", if it isn't already.

Finally, are you using a "high speed" HDMI cable? Like the one that came with the Edge?


----------



## RGrizzzz (Dec 4, 2019)

It is auto sensing the 4k, and detects that it supports 4k 60 hz. I tried manually setting the resolution, and have also tried HDR on and auto. It makes no difference for the Netflix app.

I doubt it's a cable issue. Amazon works fine in 4k, and TiVo settings tell me HDCP is enabled.


----------



## RGrizzzz (Dec 4, 2019)

Yes, I have the premium plan. 4k/hdr work on my phone and Roku devices.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I recently had a less serious issue. My Sony was reporting 4k Netflix, but Netflix wasn't advertising "Ultra HD" on shows I knew had it. I rebooted the Edge and that seemed to fix it.

Sounds like your problem is more involved. I'd definitely open a case with TiVo tech support.


----------



## RGrizzzz (Dec 4, 2019)

I have a feeling the issue is due to HDCP. My mini vox shows HDCP 2.2. The support articles tell me that it should list a version. Mine doesn't. Just says "HDCP enabled"


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

RGrizzzz said:


> I have a feeling the issue is due to HDCP. My mini vox shows HDCP 2.2. The support articles tell me that it should list a version. Mine doesn't. Just says "HDCP enabled"


Directly connected to my 2018 Sony 930e, my Edge only reports "HDCP enabled", and I can see Netflix Ultra HD, as I mentioned before. Also Prime HDR. I don't like using HDR for other reasons, tho.


----------



## RGrizzzz (Dec 4, 2019)

Steve said:


> Directly connected to my 2018 Sony 930e, my Edge only reports "HDCP enabled", and I can see Netflix Ultra HD, as I mentioned before. Also Prime HDR. I don't like using HDR for other reasons, tho.


Thanks for the sanity check Steve! I called Tivo. They're going to escalate the issue to a higher tier of support, which may take 5-7 days. My suspicion is that something with the TV capabilities makes the Netflix app think it won't do 4k. I'm curious how it would work with a different TV in the house, but I don't feel like putting the unit somewhere else.


----------



## doerrhb (May 24, 2013)

Try selecting ONLY 4K 60p in the Tivo Audio / Video settings. That helped me with a similar issue.


----------



## RGrizzzz (Dec 4, 2019)

The Netflix app still kicks back to 1080, even with only 4k 60fps set.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Steve said:


> Directly connected to my 2018 Sony 930e, my Edge only reports "HDCP enabled", and I can see Netflix Ultra HD, as I mentioned before. Also Prime HDR. I don't like using HDR for other reasons, tho.


I have to amend my earlier post. If I set my Sony to "enhanced HDMI", the Edge reports HDMI 2.2. Didn't know that until now. When I'm using "standard HDMI", it just reports HDCP enabled.

I've had other issues with "enhanced HDMI" enabled. Since I don't see any differences in picture quality, I keep it off.


----------



## Dancar (Oct 8, 2001)

I believe you have to pay Netflix a few extra dollars per month to get 4K programming.


----------

